# Longest you've gone without sleep???



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

3 1/2 days...... It's one of the reasons I quit WoW.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Three days, two nights.

Normal day, I stayed up all night to finish an essay, wrote an exam in the morning, caught a plane to England that night, couldn't sleep on said plane, bused in to the castle early morning when I got there and we had to stay up all day for orienteering. 

I do not recall if I hallucinated. I certainly have on many occasions for migraines, and I probably had a migraine aura phase going on but I mostly just crashed. What really made it bad though was that I was on an average of 23 cups of coffee a day average for exam period and then as soon as I left the country I was basically cut off - a coke or two on the plane, found one coffee in the airport, but restricted cafeteria access once I got there to essentially dishwater swill that had the gall, the appalling gall to call itself coffee!!! The withdrawal...well I freaked out my roomate. I couldn't understand British accents that first day, though I usually have no trouble, and I bumped into walls, mumbled rather, had the blank zombie stare, was inclined to gesture erratically, and trail off in speech. From what I recall and was told.


----------



## quigglehope13 (Apr 15, 2010)

let us see. it was either sunday=monday or monday-tuesday. if it was sunday-monday then i was up for 36 hours if it was monday-tuesday i was up for 42 hours. That was a terrible week. I was good for the first couple of days but as the week wore on I was dead. It was a week that i barley got any sleep at night when i did sleep(mabye 3 hours) but it was terrible


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm not NT but I couldn't resist in this instance. Longest I have stayed awake solid was 7 days. The second longest was 5 days.
Both were unaided by substances, I just got too involved in a video game to want to go to sleep. I do not recall hallucinating on the 5 day adventure, as I was the tank on an MMORPG. My levels I got out of that reflected it too. The 7 day adventure I do recall spacing out. Thinking I did something when I didn't usually resulting in my death. These both were during summer breaks, and I did lay in bed for about 30 minutes every morning to fool my mother into thinking I actually went to bed. I also could have stayed up longer on the 5 day event but, I ran out of people to experience with and so decided it would be wise to go to bed during the lull.

Both of these events occurred in my teens. I doubt I could do something like this these days. roud:


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

36 hours, and I've done that several times, usually it was just hanging out with friends and refusing to go to sleep.
I used to do all nighters just to play video games when I was younger.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

50 hours. I normally stay up all night before plane journeys, but decided to try two days... got on the plane after being awake for 50 hours and travelling to the airport/checking in etc which took about 10 hours.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

48 hours... I was engrossed in writing my book to care about sleep a month back.


----------



## Kairos (Jul 28, 2010)

Can't remember much of it really, I was practically on automatic because i had only slept 5 hours in 2 weeks (not in bed, on the bus)... and then those miserable 5 days of college came along. According to my friends i was hyperactive to the point they were scared of me suddenly snapping and killing everyone on the room. On the other hand, i remember being more concentrated than ever. Because if didn't i would fall asleep and not finish my projects on time.


That was fun. I miss college.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Probably about 2 1/2 days. I was in New Orleans, see.


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

I think it was around 45 hours...a couple days after I went 40 hours. No hallucinations. I am not sure anyone even realized I went that long. I think I was just much more unreliable than I normally am (ie: forgetting things, not locking up, etc)


----------



## EvanR (Nov 28, 2009)

no incredible story here. Probably about 2 days.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah about two days. I did it just to see how long I could. I could have went longer but I was pretty fucking tired and just said fuck it.


----------



## Vanargand (Jul 28, 2010)

I think it was almost 3 days for me, but then again it could also be that it SEEMED like 3 days. I know it was well more than 2 though, not sure on the exact time I went to sleep on the third day as I was mostly a zombie the whole time.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Two consecutive nights. 

It has been years since I've had a night of relaxing, restful sleep not induced by medication.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

48 hours straight


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

~ 89 hours.


----------



## Jerick (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, when I was in the Marine Corps, I did 24 hour duty quite a few times, 6-8 times a month or more towards the end.

But the longest I was awake was when I was coming home from S. Korea, and I decided to stay awake as long as possible so that I would sleep the entire 14 hour flight home. I had 24 hour duty on Sunday, starting at 7 am, and stayed awake Monday night after going out to the bars, without drinking. Then my flight got switched to a different airport, due to weather, when making the connection in Japan, so I had to stay awake for 3 hours to get a new flight, which went to Hawaii instead of Seattle. Then I was awake for 6 hours in Hawaii so I wouldn't miss the connection to LA. Then I had to get a taxi, greyhound, then another taxi to get to the separations barracks, which I arrived at 1 am on Tuesday. (I also couldn't fall asleep on the flights very much, because I was stuffed in a corner)

So, with S. Korea being 16 hours ahead of PST, that is roughly 70 hours?


----------



## Rationality (Jul 8, 2010)

At least 72 hours, but I don't keep close track. As for hallucinations, only twice. Once was closed-eye visuals and once was an auditory hallucination.


----------



## kylekylekyle (Feb 10, 2011)

OneiricEntropy said:


> So, how long? Did you hallucinate?


About 10 years ago on a New Years weekend... 3 Days and slightly... dark shadows are not cool.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Around 40 hours.


----------



## PAdude (Mar 18, 2011)

About 36 hours during travel, I don't think I'd be physically capable of much more. I'm extremely good at functioning on little sleep many days in a row, but I can't function on no sleep.


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

About 2.5 days, did not hallucinate. Felt tired physically.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

Three days, I counted the hours with a stopwatch, and I only allowed myself to sleep at exactly seventy-two hours after I'd begun.

Yes, I hallucinated bright flashes or purple light all the time, and the face of Grandma Tree from Pocahontas on walls. Shit was trippy.


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

3 days, i started talking to myself and i became more friendly ,like my shadow type of an intj


----------



## xrevolutionx (Apr 10, 2010)

60 hours straight is the longest. 24 - 36 hours is typical for me.

The worst was a couple weeks before finals while I was in engineering. First night I got 4 hours of sleep, second night 2 hours, third night 2 hours, and the last night 0 hours. At the end of the day I was hallucinating like crazy and my thoughts were extremely erratic.

Pulling all nighters at first didn't cause me to hallucinate but because I've done it all these years, it only takes a little bit of sleep deprivation to have me seeing things that aren't there.


----------



## Koime (Apr 14, 2011)

36 hours. And I don't wanna stay awake that long anymore. (shivers)
I called my mom to pick me up at school but suddenly someone replied,
"This is the school principal talking...Who is this?" O_O


----------



## FRMadDog49 (Apr 19, 2011)

about 46 hours. wasnt halucinating, i just grinded on the computer. had a project due and did it the night before lol. the teacher said it wouldve taken 16hours, i did it in 10:45  lol but had to go to school the next day, and my (ex)girlfriend called me that night and we talked till about 430ish so about 2 hours that night. it was a good time


----------



## mickyj300x (Nov 7, 2010)

38 - 40 hours.It was incredibly surreal by the end, but I wasn't hallucinating (I hope).


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

My longest time awake started at a festival four years ago. It was the last day so I'd not slept properly for the previous four nights, but don't really remember the details other than there was a big screen movie that started at midnight which we always watched.

Anyway on the longest day I woke at 6am as it was too hot to stay in a tent so got up. Wandered round watching bands and drinking a bit all day and once the last band finished at around midnight we went back to our tent and packed up. Left at about 3, got back friends house to play worms at 6, he got tired in the morning so I had to go home. I hate sleeping at weird times so stayed up till 10pm so that's 40 hours. Was up for work at 8 the next morning :happy:

I was tired once it got dark for the second time but didn't have any fun side effects. No way could I do that now though, I need at least 4 hours a night to function properly. Or maybe that just means I'd get to see the cool stuff quicker :crazy:


----------



## Justi (Apr 23, 2011)

82 hours at the end, i got nice rational girlfriend,basically i saw the heaven in the earth guyz 

after +70 hours,i had an crimanl law exam,I was drunk and sleepy, everybody dying on event,but Im in amazingly happy mood.
i wrote things in funny/sarcastic way... guess what i passed


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

30 hours. things got a little trippy.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

I did 44 hours once. I was seeing spots all over my arms and the walls, I could hear screaming, etc. Never again. That was a few years ago, I seem to max out at around 20 hours now.


----------



## Paragon_X (Mar 15, 2011)

3.5 days straight without sleeping i was in a camping site without somewere to lie on the humidity was sky high and there were mosquitos everywere but i didnt hallucinate but everything was moving really slow. When i got home i slept straight for 15 hours


----------



## plausible (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe 20 hours tops.
It wasn't pretty either.


----------



## Pelao (Apr 24, 2011)

57 hours for me. I wanted to try it just because we preview Nightmare on Elm Street (the newer one) mentioned that people micro-sleep and hallucinate. No such luck.

I currently work on a 16/20/12 wake schedule. The middle day is my productive day and the last is my recovery. The first day in the cycle serves as a way for me to find out what I want to do for the next 2 days.


----------



## bihon (Apr 15, 2011)

32 hours.. 
I was laughing hysterically to myself when I was talking to a friend. The objects on my screen started warping and shifting around, it seemed like the letters were flying off the page. It was quite horrible, given that I had an immense headache, and the insatiable need for coffee.


----------



## roni (Apr 28, 2012)

Around forty-eight hours. 

No substances.
No hallucinations.
No memories, either.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Well over two days. I had to be admitted to he hospital because I couldn't fall sleep on my own.


----------



## happyrain (Apr 25, 2012)

About 52 hours in the summer after sixth grade...I didn't hallucinate, I just kept moving until I collapsed on my bed after two days. Urgh, I don't even want to think about that.


----------



## Jacinto (Jul 18, 2010)

~40 hours. No hallucinations.


----------



## illow (Dec 23, 2012)

i always sleeping, i love my sleep people, cant help it.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

3 days.

No hallucinating. But I have hallucinated before.


----------

